# Classifieds > Testimonials >  First Choice Reptiles?

## Brett

I'm thinking about ordering a pair of _Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis_ from First Choice Reptiles. They seem legit and stuff, but naturally I wanted to make sure that it's okay to order from them. SO, does anyone have experience with FCR?

----------


## Lija

I havent ordered from them yet, but had in depth chat with Andy, who is sales manager(?). I must say i was very very surprised how knowledgeable the guy is, how much he cares about animals and customers, based on my experience I would not hesitate to recommend them to anyone.!  And i would not hesitate to order myself.

----------


## Brett

I emailed them and the dude who responded was REALLY nice and professional and stuff. I'm thinking I'll order from these guys.

----------


## toadlicker

I've ordered from them twice in the last year with good luck

----------

